# No more brake dust (using e36 brake pads)



## K1 (Mar 8, 2002)

For about 2 month ago my 2001 e46 Coupé went to the 50.000 kilometer service. Among the many things my dealer replaced on my car was two new front disc brakes plus front/rear break pads. I noticed on the invoice that they had put the e36 brakepads on my car -which I thought was a bit strange . Anyway driving home today I for the first time realized that my rims had not had brake dust on them for a very long time. Before the service -brake dust used to appear on my rims almost every third day or so -but not anymore :yikes: . Just wanted to share this observation with any of you guys that still has the brake dust problem. Maybe there is another reason for the lack of brake dust on my rims :dunno: -all I know is that -brake dust is not an issue for me anymore :bigpimp:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It sure as hell wasn't because they put in E36 pads. I had an E36. My old 325i turned the wheels black so fast, it wasn't funny. Worse yet, I had the '94 sport package which had BBS style TIGHT basket weave that could only be cleaned with a toothbrush.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

What kind of E46 do you have?


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

This is quite strange, because I went in for an oil change couple days ago (7500 mi.). In the last two days I have not had any brake dust at all somehow. Usually, after a careful wash, even one day after, I would see brake dust.

I will be going to the dealer again on Friday for replacing my break light bulb (went out today), I probably should ask them if they did anything during their wash.


----------



## K1 (Mar 8, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *What kind of E46 do you have? *


In Denmark a 318CI costs $52533.33  -so that was all I could afford... Anyway I am very happy with it though...


----------

